# Load range G 14 ply tires



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

Wanting to replace 4 yo Michelin xps 235/85-16 on 37' 5th wheel. Can't justify the price for the Goodyear G614 tire, don't pull the trailer that much. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Hankook


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Why replace 4 year old tires?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Our current 5th wheel has Goodyear G114 H rated 17.5 tires. The one thing about Goodyear trailer tires is they will pay for any damage if you have a blowout. Others will not that I know of.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the Michelin XPS Ribs on my Fifth wheel too and they are 3 years old with no problems. They are pricey too, but all of the other RV forums recommended those when I was looking to replace the Carlisles that were on the trailer when I bought it. I know the Goodyears are expensive but the damage from a blowout are way more expensive. You will be happier with a piece of mind knowing you have good tires back there going down the road in the middle of no-where. Why are you replacing by the way.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Maxxis M8008 if they make that size. Have been awesome on my two boat trailers, utility trailers, and horse trailer. Best trailer tire out there if they make the capacity you need.


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

Replacing because the tires have lots of weather cracking around the side walls. Trailer is too heavy for the XPS. I'd rather change the tires before they blowout, and avoid the damage to the RV.


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

Sgrem,

Don't think Maxxis has M8008 in that size. I do have that tire on my triple axle crawler hauler with 15" wheels.

Btw,
Nice Jeep


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Rustbucket is your RV kept outside all the time?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

68rustbucket said:


> Sgrem,
> 
> Don't think Maxxis has M8008 in that size. I do have that tire on my triple axle crawler hauler with 15" wheels.
> 
> ...


.....everyone who has ever been blessed with a bronco in their stable just sighed a little sigh.....smh..sad3sm...


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

There are very few 14 ply tires that have the quality of the Goodyear or Michelin XPS Rib. There's a reason why a set of XPS Rib's are $1,000 and a set of 14 ply are $500.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Several folks on the Keystonerv.org site are running Sailun with good results.

235 80 16
http://www.maxxis.com/trailer/trailer-tire-loadinflation-chart
If the 3420 load capacity works for you.
I'm running that Maxxis on a 36ft 5th wheel. 5200# axles and 12,500 GVW.

If you go with the 14 ply be thinking about where that side stress when making sharp turns will go. I have read about spring shackle damage. 
Wet bolt kit maybe?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Sailun S637 14 ply run about $160 per tire.


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Rustbucket is your RV kept outside all the time?


Yes,
For the first 4 years I had it. Inside storage since last august. Tires also had cracking on the inside of the tires. Rv has 8,000 lb axles. It's just too heavy for the Michelin xps. They are only rated for approx 3,000 per tire


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Discount tire has a new 14 ply ST tire they are pushing now, finally after having the last ones they carried ruin so many RV fenders. Not sure if they are any better.

The Sailun tires have very good reports. I run the Hankook 750Rx16 14 ply tires on my livestock trailers, and have never had a blowout with them. I ran a set of the XPS ribs on an RV and they were the best though.

My new rig has Goodyear 17.5" and I hate to think how much they will cost to replace when the time comes.


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

I got the Load Boss 14 ply from discount tire. Bought 5, after some haggling they gave me $400 for my 4 Michelin xps. That was the minimum I was going to take for them. They would have worked fine for my 20' utility trailer.


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

etrailer.com


----------

